# What do you think? ***Fishies***



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I was perusing the Bettysplendens site and I really like a few of her males... so I think I'm gonna get one.. Here are my suggestions...
#1 http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=3614









#2 http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=3613
I'm not a fan of the tail but I like his green cheeks 









#3 http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=3582









#4 http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=3566









#5 http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=3500











Ok.. Those are the HM I like... I'm about to go looking through the PK. So which ones do you like? Also, please don't order any of these before I do :-D



Here come the PK!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

*The PK*

Ok.. here are the PK I like. There were only 11 and I only like this one.

#1 http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=3546









#2 Discount stock... http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=3494













I'm sad there weren't more PK that were for sale and in my price range.... so out of all these which do you like best?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

#3 or #4


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

#3 hands down. BEAUTIFUL!!! (or should I say HANDSOME?!)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha.. you guys picked the two that I'm leaning towards most. I really like the color and fins of #3 but the grizzle on #4 is really cute.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd say 3 or 4 too! They're all pretty though.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

4 or 5.. toss a coin! saw these guys the other day too! and thought GOD i want #5 SO bad! get him!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ugh.. I really want 3 and 4.. I like 5 but I'm really interested in this color line she is developing (if you come up with a name you can win a fish!).. I just can't afford both.. thats $40 to buy and ship them.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

I love #5! But they are all beautiful!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I like #5 but his coloring seems more "common".. like if I looked hard enough I could find it in a pet store.

I'm off to petsmart to pick up some Java fern and I might see if I can get one or two of those little 2 gallon hex tanks. If not I'll be going to thrifts and goodwills when I get back to school.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I have to say #3 and #5... they're my favorites.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I wish I could get two.. but I want to buy a heat pack and thats an extra 2 bucks.. if I got two fish I might end up spending $50... thats just too much for me.

I've narrowed it down to #3 and #4... I'm dead stuck.. I think number 3 is beautiful but 4 is so cute and has more character.. I'm gonna think about it and decide tonight.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I love #4!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL I have this on 2 forums and its split down the middle between the two. I'm about to post them on my dogforum to see if I can move the numbers one way or the other.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

out of 3 and 4, id go for 4 so  he's very unique


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

HM #2. Though you aren't a fan of the tail, that's one cool fish. The dark outline around the tail edge is awesome.
PK #1 without a doubt. I'd get both if I was a Betta keeper, that is.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok so out of #3 and #4 I would definitely say #4!!! Hope this helps make your decision a little easier!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I've been looking at that first PK myself!! I LOVE him!! I'm not going to order him, don't have the space now, but I would def go for him.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

#2!!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm worried now because people on my other forum said Bettysplendens has had bad reviews before.. I'm scared of paying 30 for a fish and have it not be as good as the picture.

I think I'm going to get #4... #3 looks much like the line she is producing so I can always get one like him down the road. 

I'm going to put a hold on #4 until I find out if BettySplendes is a reputable seller.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I love #2. Rosetails are my favourite tail type.


----------

